# Bimmerfest Best of Show 2002 featured on Jay Leno's Garage



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Marc Norris, the founder of the Bavarian Workshop, stops by the garage with a 1976 BMW 2002 that has been modified just enough for Jay's taste.

This 1976 S14-powered 2002 "M2" owned by John Rosenfeld was featured on Jay Leno's garage and it also won Battle of the Bimmer Best of Show in 2010!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICMSnedTBQc

*You can register your Bimmer for the 2017 Battle of the Bimmers at Autoclub Speedway here!*

_*2017 Bimmerfest East is back at Raceway Park in Englishtown, NJ July 29-30, 2017. Check out the details here!*_


----------

